# Fedor Emelianenko vs. Prime Rickson Gracie



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Who takes this fight?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

okay maybe that was little vague.

Rickson is considered by the Gracies to be the best practitioner in the family and has reportedly won over 400 BJJ, ***** and Vale Tudo fights.

His BJJ is legendary.

Could he stop Fedor in his prime?

I think so


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Based on talent fought i go with Fedor any day, Rickson is still a bit of a mystery to me.. What would happen if he fought the fighters of today when in his prime?? Who knows, i gotta think that the BJJ of the average fighter is better than it was back then so maybe Rickson wouldn't sub everybody he fought.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

LOL you really think Rickson would take Fedor? Rickson in his prime would lose to a LOT of the top fighters today.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Fedor by TKO. Ref stops it because Rickson is going to die, Gracie corner cries about unfair stoppage.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

These are hard comparisons to make, imo...If rickson was in his prime today,he wouldn't be so one-dimentional and he would have trained in boxing and muai thai also. If fedor was in his prime when rickson was kicking ass all over, then maybe he would not be so complete, he would be a good judo practitioner.also , in rickson's vale tudo days they fought bare knuckled fights, and we all know how fedor bleeds... there are just too many ifs... i just can't choose. I can only accept that they are both the best in their own time, although rickson's legend was mostly based in rumours (like when pat smith claimed his no holds barred record before ufc 1 was something like 250-0, lol), and not everybody thinks that fedor is #1 today.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor would run over Rickson something fierce, because Fedor's a nightmare match-up for him. Rickson's a grappler, while Fedor likes to pound dudes faces. He went 20 minutes in Nog's guard, and won pretty easily, so I have no doubt that he'd do the same to Rickson, though Rickson wouldn't last as long as Nogueira did.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Fedor would destroy him.

The only people singing Rickson's praises are Rickson and the rest of the Gracie clan. :dunno:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Rickson by Armbar. LOL Just kidding maybe you guys are right. 

But his BJJ is legendary.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> But his BJJ is legendary.


Rickson Gracie is a tall tale man, and the Bjj guys of today blow him out of the water. Guys like Roger Gracie, Marcelo Garcia, Jacare, etc are what Bjj is now.


----------

